
Show HN: A StumbleUpon-like extension for developers - basharov
https://github.com/basharovV/StumbleUponAwesome
======
basharov
Hi, author here! You remember StumbleUpon right? It was a great way to
discover the internet, and I wanted to bring it back.

I've made the StumbleUponAwesome extension to do just that, by scraping
curated lists from GitHub. Click and enjoy awesome random sites on tech and
science.

Try it out on Chrome/Brave and give feedback :)

